# American Idol "Neil Diamond songs" 4/29/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Okay here we go.

Jason Castro -1-866-IDOLS-01 and 06 - "Forever in Blue Jeans" and "September Morn" - Okay *Song 1* = please go home. Of course the girls are eating it up.. We will see how he does on song 2. *Song 2*: still pretty shaky in my opinion. Didn't really like it. Time to pack your bags dawg!

David Cook -1-866-IDOLS-02 and 07 - "I'm Alive" and "All I Really Need Is You" - *Song 1*: Not sure I heard the song before but I thought he did really good and he's still my favorite to win. *Song 2*: Didn't like it as well as the first but he will be safe enough..

Brooke White -1-866-IDOLS-03 and 08 - "I Am ... I Said" and "I'm a Believer" - Does this girl ever look comfortable on stage? She looks like she's about to pop an artery! *Song 1*: I actually kind of liked it.... *Song 2*: A little bit better but I think she is showing that she is out of her league. Well not as bad as Jason though.

David Archuleta -1-866-IDOLS-04 and 09 - "Sweet Caroline" and "America" - Archie needs to knock off the gosh golly behavior. Its kind of irritating. *Song 1*: Seemed a little rough to me especially for him. Didn't really care much for it. *Song 2*: I thought it was good but a bit karaoke-ish... Good choice of song though kind of like KLC that one week.

Syesha Mercado - 1-866-IDOLS-05 and 10 - "Thank the Lord for the Night Time" and "Hello Again" - *Song 1*: I thought she was hands down the best of round 1. Very good! *Song 2*: I liked it a lot and she looks smoking hot tonight with the straight hair.

Over all I think Syesha was the best of the night. Bottom 2 was Brooke and Jason. Simon thinks Syesha could be in trouble. Come on America do the right thing and don't vote for Jason!

Paula is zoning as usual and wasting time.. Simon cuts to the chase thank you Simon!


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

0-3 for the first 3. Brooke was hideous. Cook wasnt horrible but definitely not one of his better performances. Maybe Neil Diamond week wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Holy mackeral Brooke was bad! 

Weird not having the judges not comment immediately after. It's gonna be hard me to like tonight's performances since there's not one Neil Diamond song I like.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow -- this is a trainwreck.

Brook was the worst so far for me.

I hope this gets better.

Edit: This whole thing seems really rushed to me. Not characteristic of AI at all.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think Paula forgot her meds tonight.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, this is a mess tonight. They're trusting Paula to try and remember stuff, and you know what medications can do to short-term memory.

After all, you know what medications can do to your short term memory.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> I think Paula forgot her meds tonight.


She is an embarrassment as usual.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

AI producers didn't have very good foresight for this one. This should have been 90 minutes at least...


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

I can't believe Brookes shock when Simon said she was bad. Unreal.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> AI producers didn't have very good foresight for this one. This should have been 90 minutes at least...


True, But I have just one Tivo here and I had to change this to a manual record as it is to catch Reaper and Shark at 9.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Passing grades to Cook and Syesha.
Failing to Jason, Baby David and Brooke.

Paula sees the future, and it's not pretty.

Brooke mouths off. THAT I could have predicted. I loathe her. I'm a believer in her getting kicked out.
Archuleta did a dreadful Sweet Caroline take. One of those songs you shouldn't "make your own".


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> This should have been 90 minutes at least...


You're kidding right?



ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Wow -- this is a trainwreck.


Agree.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> I loathe her.


I'm sorry, but I know you, and you'd loathe her if she stood motionless and silent on stage at this point... or if she were to sing the performance of the decade.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'm sorry, but I know you, and you'd loathe her if she stood motionless and silent on stage at this point... or if she were to sing the performance of the decade.


Not at all. I think she absolutely killed on "Promises in the Dark". Maybe my favorite single performance of the whole season. Promise unfulfilled, however.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> You're kidding right?


I mean because they are rushing to much.. Not because of content.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

OK.. so what the heck. They went back to critiques after each performance. LOL I guess the first plan didn't work out so well.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"Simon for governor of Cowell-fornia" Oy 

Get off my screen, Brooke.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> OK.. so what the heck. They went back to critiques after each performance. LOL I guess the first plan didn't work out so well.


I think they quickly came to the same conclusion we did. Paula.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm focusing on work here in my closet of a hotel room in NYC and the performances make me want to turn off the TV to focus more on my work.

The _only_ performance I like so far (up to Cook's second song) is David Cook's second song. Everything else......choo choo.......

I do have to say that I enjoy Paula forgetting her meds.

By the way,I do have to say that I enjoy Paula forgetting her meds.

Brooke is now trying to cover for what she said after #1.....just shut up Brooke.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I mean because they are rushing to much.. Not because of content.


Hey, you should *bold* or underline Song1/Song2 for easier reading. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok....Brooke is doing I am I said.....

I am not a big Neil D fan, except at least for Sweet Caroline at the Sox games, but no one can sing Neil except for Neil.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I actually really liked Brooke's "I am, I said". Who else is shocked?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> OK.. so what the heck. They went back to critiques after each performance. LOL I guess the first plan didn't work out so well.


They were always going to do critiques after each of the SECOND performances.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I don't get the love for Baby David. I just don't think his voice is that great.

I don't think it was great. Clearly, the judges want him to win since they must feel be the most moldable and sellable......

Oh shoot....back to work......


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> They were always going to do critiques after each of the SECOND performances.


Except for Paula, she heard more than the rest of us...


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow. I'm not a religious watcher of AI this season, but everytime I've tuned in I am just NOT impressed with David A.

I had to change the channel three notes into "America." The only performance I've like so far was David Cook's 2nd song. It was one I'd never heard done by Neil, but I really liked it regardless. :up:

Like JLB said earlier, no one can sing Neil except Neil.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I love how Brooke wrote lyrics on her palm for a song where she played piano.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Simon is right. Syesha is in trouble, but not on merit.
No, she's not going to win, but she deserves to at least outlast Jason.
She will sadly be departing. Merit screams for Jason to go this week. Ah well.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, Archuleta really sounds the same in everything he does. :down:

Castro and Brooke in the bottom two. Beyond that I don't really care. Of course, with the way this clusterfark of a season has gone, this means Cook is going home.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

so, thats that. Simon thinks Syesha is in trouble.

I hope Brooke goes. There is just something about her that is just very annoying to me.

I know most of you don't like Jason, and he has had a rough couple of weeks, but I still like him because I have enjoyed a lot of his performances this year.

David A is good but he needs more vocal training. Is it me, or is every breath he takes long and loud and distracting?

David C is good, but he just looks dirty all the time. (I know, I know this is a SINGING competition)

Syesha is good, just not memorable to me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ugh. How do you find a favorite in this mess?

Jason Castro: Both songs equally as painful. "Insipid" would be the best word I can use. By all rights, he should be gone.

David Cook: Both songs were pretty good, hobbled only by the material.

Brooke White: I don't think her first song was a "nightmare" or anything, but definitely NOT her strong suit. She was rather good on the second.

David Archuleta: Both of his songs are SO unbelievably "Up With People," everything and more I'd expect to see when I go to the State Fair and watch a "Kids From Wisconsin" performance. Blech.

Syesha: I'm not sure what to think. The first song was changed up too much, I think, kind of took a lot out of it for me. The second performance was much better for me, probably one of the best of the night.

If there's any justice, Jason will go home.


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

I liked David Cook the best and have for the whole life of the show.

Brooke would do well to stick with Carole King/Carly Simon type songs. She did ok on the 2nd song.

David Archuleta always sounds the same to me and I still think he looks like a 16 year old version of Monk (Tony Shalhoub).

Jason should be singing Cat Stevens type songs. He has a nice voice, but has not found the right songs for this competition.

Syesha has a very nice voice, but she just does not do it for me.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

jlb said:


> I don't get the love for Baby David. I just don't think his voice is that great.
> 
> I don't think it was great. Clearly, the judges want him to win since they must feel be the most moldable and sellable......
> 
> Oh shoot....back to work......


i think you're late... judges have been pimping David Cook now.. not Baby David...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

stalemate said:


> I love how Brooke wrote lyrics on her palm for a song where she played piano.


Well, I don't think she was intending to LOOK at the lyrics during when she was singing. She just probably wanted a last minute memory jog just as a safety blanket.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> If there's any justice, Jason will go home.


Just to check... since I know your medications are giving you troubles.

Did you mean to say, "If there's any justice, Paula will go home"? 

I'm only halfway through the show, and as Paula was commenting on Jason's second song, I started laughing in utter disbelief!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> Passing grades to Cook and Syesha.
> Failing to Jason, Baby David and Brooke.


Agreed. What a lousy night.

Just dump Brooke and Jason already and let's get to the finals.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

If David Cook does go home, no real big deal. A shame, but he'll end up doing well with a career, as did Chris Daughtry did when he left early.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I will continue to pimp again for Styx. We need a Styx night. And only to include the music penned before Dennis DeYoung left the band.

Just imaging Jason doing a breathy version of Renegade, David Archuleta doing his thang on Lady, Brooke doing Babe, on the organ, Syesha doing a sultry version of Crystal Ball, and David Cook doing a very hard rock version of Come Sail Away.

Now that would be good TV.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

David Cook was the best tonight.
Brooke wasn't too bad. But talks to much........I wouldn't mind seeing her naked!
Syesha wasn't horrible, but she didn't do anything for me tonight........forgettable.

David A. and Jason was the worst for me.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Its a shame, I think its the end of the line for jason. I really like him. But its been a good run.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Brooke White should. not. move. around. on. stage. Good lord was that uncomfortable. Someone needs to tell her it is ok to be the adult in the competition, and she doesn't need to do bouncy/happy/look-at-me-how-much-fun-I'm-having acts, because she just cannot pull it off. At least she went back to doing all the Brooke-y things on her second song that I like. And then she was doing all the Brooke-y things that I don't like, like not shutting up while the judges are talking, and thanking the crowd.

My favorites on the night were David C and Syesha. Brooke was half good and half bad. Jason was god awful all the way around, and David A was as David A always is, good and bland.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

jlb said:


> I will continue to pimp again for Styx. We need a Styx night. And only to include the music penned before Dennis DeYoung left the band.
> 
> Just imaging Jason doing a breathy version of Renegade, David Archuleta doing his thang on Lady, Brooke doing Babe, on the organ, Syesha doing a sultry version of Crystal Ball, and David Cook doing a very hard rock version of Come Sail Away.
> 
> Now that would be good TV.


OMG!! If I had been drinking something at the time, it would have squirted out my nose. Jason's Renegade and Baby David's Lady. Priceless!! 

As for tonight, I'm just happy the caboose finally went by on this on.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry if i'm smeeking, don't if this has been said on previous show threads... but i'm now convinced that baby david hasn't, um... ahem, hit puberty yet... cause you can't sing 'america' that high, IMO. 
I'm sooo over him. 

The Indiana Jones preview looked good in HD.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

DLL66 said:


> .......Brooke wasn't too bad. But talks to much........I wouldn't mind seeing her naked!........



But, +1.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Terrible on both:
Jason and David Archuleta. One of those should go home. Of course Archuleta is safe because everybody likes him, even though his singing is abominable. It really is the exact same song every time out. Hopefully it's more noticeable when he sings two songs in one night that they're both the same, but I doubt it.

Syesha, I thought, was good both songs tonight. But people don't like her for some reason.

Brooke was terrible on the first song. Reminded me of her "Here Comes the Sun" performance. She just can't sing anything too upbeat or anything that requires her to stand up while performing. 

Cook was boring in the first song and really good on the second.

As much as I hate Archuletta, Castro just needs to go home right away.

The format was weird tonight. I wonder at what point they figured out they couldn't cram it into an hour. If they wanted an hour and a half, I'm sure Fox would have given it to them. In the early going, when it's top 10, how long is the show? Why couldn't they cram in 10 normal performances tonight? Were these songs longer than they are in week 3? Have they ever done two performances during top 5 week before? If they were going to do two performances per contestant, why not just have each contestant do the two songs right in a row with a little banter thrown in for some personality, like a real concert. The whole show seemed like a huge mess. 

Do they still do genres for Top 4? I know top 3 week is contestant's choice, judge's choice, and Clive Davis choice, usually.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

My rankings for Neil Diamond Week:

*1. David Cook* - Picking lesser-known songs was a smart decision - as someone else said in this thread, only Neil and sing Neil. He is one of only two performers who actually sounded good on both of their songs tonight.
*2. Syesha Mercado* - She did a nice job with both of her songs, and displayed a broad range of musical style/skill. She also showed that she is a performer and not just a singer. David Cook's the only other contestant left who seems to have that skill. I actually think that Simon's "warning" that she's at risk might be the best thing that could've happened to Syesha, as it will encourage her supporters to get out and vote for her (much like it helped Carly two weeks ago).
*3. Brooke White* - All of these last three were pretty darned bad on at least one of their songs. Brooke's "I'm A Believer" was awful. She redeemed herself with a nice job on "I Am I Said". She really chose songs that were too big for her voice, but the piano helped on the second song.
*4. David Archuleta* - Boring, boring, boring. The sad part is that choosing to sing "Coming to America" will probably save him, despite that his interpretation of the song was awful - those little runs he threw in just pointed out that he didn't have the vocal power to just hit the note.
*5. Jason Castro* - Just go home already. There was nothing redeeming about his performance of either of those songs. They were like a couple of karaoke performances - and not particularly good karaoke either.

Bottom two will be Jason and Brooke (though by all rights, it should be Jason and David). Jason goes home.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Brooke: "I'm a Believer". I didn't believe. If not for the 2nd song, which she did very well, she should be shot instead of just going home.

David A: Please, just shoot him. He can't sing. Yes, he can make every song his own, but they're all bad.

Syesha: Except for the screeching moments, she was pretty good.

Jason: I still like him. Yeah, most of the songs sound the same, but they're easy to listen too.

David Cook: I liked him, my wife didn't. There's no doubt in my mind that he'll win this thing, especially if it comes to a final between the 2 Davids - DC has the ability to do something with lyrics whereas DA can't.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I love David Cook.

That is all.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Wait, that's not all. 

How interesting are the first 75 minutes of dialIdol predictions? :up:


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lori said:


> Wait, that's not all.
> 
> How interesting are the first 75 minutes of dialIdol predictions? :up:





Spoiler



I think that just goes to show that if Simon wants to manipulate the system, he says Syesha is in trouble, so everyone votes for her.


 And that's when someone really good, like david cook, doesn't get enough votes, and ends up in the bottom.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Syesha Mercado ... she looks smoking hot tonight with the straight hair.


+1


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I think all the boys have some pretty big fan bases.

I could easily see the three boys being last standing. It'll come down to David vs. David in the finals, with David winning.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

I liked Brooke's "I Am I Said" but I'm surprised nobody commented about how the lyric change (Arizona instead of New York) didn't fit when she said "I'm lost between two shores."

She looked as if she almost laughed after that line.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm not a Syesha fan. But I think she was very good in both of her songs tonight. I think David Cook was smart picking songs that are not super popular Neil Diamond songs - though I'm Alive is a pretty big concert song... he could sing them the way he wanted to.

Jason I've always liked, but Simon is right... for SOME reason he's been a different person the last few weeks. :down:

I think Simon knows that if he 'warns' Syesha people WILL vote for her. I don't think he wants her to go home and that's how he manipulates the voting.

I enjoyed the show.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> I liked Brooke's "I Am I Said" but I'm surprised nobody commented about how the lyric change (Arizona instead of New York) didn't fit when she said "I'm lost between two shores."


I wondered if she'd do Arizona as Neil suggested... I didn't think at the time about the 'lost between two shores' thing until she sang it. It jumped right out though.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

This might be common knowledge, but what the hay does "AC" stand for? I mean, do we need to see it on David's jacket *and* his guitar? I'm guessing that the "C" stands for Cook ... but "A"?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jwehman said:


> This might be common knowledge, but what the hay does "AC" stand for? I mean, do we need to see it on David's jacket *and* his guitar? I'm guessing that the "C" stands for Cook ... but "A"?


I'm guessing the "A" is "Adam," which is the name of David's brother who has brain cancer.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

aindik said:


> I'm guessing the "A" is "Adam," which is the name of David's brother who has brain cancer.


well, okay then. I feel bad :-( Wear it all you want, David!!!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Cindy1230 said:


> Sorry if i'm smeeking, don't if this has been said on previous show threads... but i'm now convinced that baby david hasn't, um... ahem, hit puberty yet... cause you can't sing 'america' that high, IMO.


well.. he did hit his puberty tonight when he cracked his voice while singing 'america'.. haha...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope the dial idol results are spot on this week!


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Niel Diamond Night pretty much guaranteed another bad night. It's a great cross promo for artists that have just released a new album but doesn't help the show. Two weeks ago Lopez, then a Broadway musical writer and now Niel Diamond. Please give these people some freedom to sing some decent songs that we can enjoy.

I would say David Cook's and Brooke's second songs were the best of the night. Although nothing great.

Poor Jason gets raked over the coals by Paula for his second song that he had yet to sing. I like Castro but not as the Idol winner, he would be great at some beach bar on a nice summer night while sipping margaritas.

Syesha seems to have gone Broadway after having fun last week with it. I think she figures she is not going to win but will set the 'stage' for a Broadway musical gig that many idol contestants seem to get. She's good, but I don't really enjoy her voice.

I have an multi $k sound system but still don't hear what's so great about Archuleta. Maybe, in person he sounds better because the judges and audience slobber over him. He will win this, the question is who is second.

I vote for Paula Abdul to go home this week, she is embarrassingly uncomfortable to watch. Please fire her. She is like watching The Office, but she is real life... ugh

Check out the Paula tweets: http://www.tweetscan.com/index.php?s=Paula+Abdul&u=&p=0&d=


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

You knew it was bad when Simon was trying to help Paula through it instead of making fun of her.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

aindik said:


> You knew it was bad when Simon was trying to help Paula through it instead of making fun of her.


Spot on. He has a vested interest in the show not becoming a human train wreck. He could have really had a field day with her but pulled his punches. You got to give him some props for that.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Archuleta is an annoying little toad who needs to go back to 8th grade choir.

Castro needs to go back to Fauxmaica.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I normally read the thread before commenting, but tonight I'm going to jump right in and read after I post.

David Cook just plain looks to me like the guy to beat. I really enjoyed both his performances tonight - and I am in no way a Neil Dimaond fan to begin with.

I also enjoyed Syesha's performances tonight (Syesha, Paula, not Brooke!). Very good. I usually agree with Simon on pretty much everything - I hope he's wrong about Syesha being in trouble.

Argh - Jason Castro. Didn't like it at all - either one. As they were running the recaps with the numbers at the end and they showed his clips, what went through my mind is that seemed soooo much to me like Kermit the Frog sings Neil Diamond. Not from a physical standpoint, but the feeling I got from his performances was about the same feeling I would have gotten if Kermit had sung them (and I'm not a Kermit the Frog fan either ).

Baby David, oh boy. I listened to his first performance. Then like crackers at a wine tasting, I wanted to put in a CD with the sound of finger nails across a chalk board just to get the "taste" out of my ears. YUCK - did not like it one bit! While he was singing his second song, the thought went through my head that even though I don't know much about John Tesh's music, my feeling was that Baby David seemed like John Tesh - possibly very good technically (though I don't think David's that great technically, either, but what else does Randy see in him???), but Blech (with a capital B!). I could almost hear Leno cracking David Archuletta jokes!

Which brings me to Brooke. For weeks now we've seen the shocked, dismayed expression of Brooke White when she realizes it really isn't her going home. I'm interested to see what kind of expressions she has when she realizes this week that it IS her going home. I did like her performances better than Jason and Baby David, but I really think she's on her way back to Arizona this week.

Now to read the thread and see how far off the mark I am as compared to everyone else.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, read the thread and I completely agree with those that say it really should be Jason going home this week. My comments about Brooke leaving were based on the way things have gone in the past (as in Jason is STILL here when I've felt he should have been gone long ago!).

Wasn't it Paula that shouted "NO" or "No Way!" when Simon said Brooke's first song was a nightmare? I know Brooke couldn't keep her mouth shut, but I thought it was Paula who was so loud.

I don't always agree with all of AJRitz's comments, but tonight I have to agree 100%. Nice summary, sir! It should absolutely be Jason going home this week and not Brooke.

Oh, two last pet peeves. First of all PUT YOUR FRAKKING HANDS DOWN!!!! God I HATE that mosh pit!

Secondly, I just don't like it when women sing songs that are usually directed AT women (and vice-versa) and change the lyrics because of it. When they sing the lyric "I saw your face" when the true lyric is "I saw her face" - it just bugs me. Is everyone gonna get all "what a lesbian" if she sings the lyrics the way they were written?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Secondly, I just don't like it when women sing songs that are usually directed AT women (and vice-versa) and change the lyrics because of it. When they sing the lyric "I saw your face" when the true lyric is "I saw her face" - it just bugs me. Is everyone gonna get all "what a lesbian" if she sings the lyrics the way they were written?


Thats pretty common practice in the music industry when doing a cover. No big deal to me, helps the song make more sense.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

jlb said:


> I don't get the love for Baby David. I just don't think his voice is that great.
> 
> I don't think it was great. Clearly, the judges want him to win since they must feel be the most moldable and sellable......
> 
> Oh shoot....back to work......


I agree! I don't see how great he is! This is possibly my least favorite week of Idol since it's been on. You know, there have been a lot of weeks this season that I really haven't enjoyed. I think their themes have been pretty bad. I think the execution has been even worse.

GO DAVID COOK!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I thought the whole lot of 'em were boring.

Further proof that these mentored/theme nights need to go so the contestants can sing songs that remotely resemble the type music they intend to perform post Idol.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

It's going to be another popularity contest and unfortunately Syesha will be the victim. To see her go before Castro and Brooke in my opinion is ridiculous.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> AI producers didn't have very good foresight for this one. This should have been 90 minutes at least...


no way, i loved that it was fast and not draaaawn out. The fact that we didnt have to listen to mindless blabber to streeetch it out like some other weeks was great.

So who has final word on the star of the week? even simon didnt like 2 weeks of the beatles so it cant be him. I just dont get how these kids can sing stuff from over 3 decades ago and wonder why AI cant afford the more current stars? It's like watching celebrity fit club for singers. And those ^&*(*&^&*( annoying girls in the front row swaying their arms at EVERY single song is just the epitome of stupidity. ARe they mindless drones programmed to do it all the time???? It's not even in sway with the song playing! Can they make them stop it?

and i'm deeply hurt there are no guys in the front..isnt that a form of discrimination? Nooo the girls get the front spots....so unfair

and i still find it hard to believe 10 yr old girls scream for neil diamond songs. But then again, i didnt know they would find the same ugly clothes as their parents wore 30 years ago 'hot' today either  (bell bottoms and ugly plaid/stripe stuff)

as far as the singing, it's good i'm not judging because what they say is fantastic, i just dont see it. The arch sounds like he's straining in every song i hear him in and he seems unsure of himself. I think randy once inferred he needs a few more years but never came out and said it.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

The best thing for David Cook would be to NOT win this thing. He's the best talent by far and will have more freedom, a la Daughtry, to be himself if he doesn't get locked into a deal as the winner.

KD


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I only watched the recap. Looks like that was plenty.

Syesha is unbelievably smokin' hot.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

brettatk said:


> It's going to be another popularity contest and unfortunately Syesha will be the victim. To see her go before Castro and Brooke in my opinion is ridiculous.


+1 :up:
I don't understand how Simon could say Syesha may be in trouble given the poor performances (IMO) of Jason & Brooke. However, when all is said and done I really don't think the next couple of weeks make any difference. I have to believe it's going to come down to the two Davids regardless of the order in which the other three are eliminated.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Archuleta is an annoying little toad who needs to go back to 8th grade choir.


That's cruel. To the choir.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Jesda said:


> Archuleta is an annoying little toad who needs to go back to 8th grade choir.
> 
> Castro needs to go back to Fauxmaica.


Couldn't have said it any better. Unfortunately there are too many teen-age girls voting for Jason so he won't go home this week. But we can hope ...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I wish they could send 2 people away at one time.

I honestly think if I have to listen to Jason or Brooke sing one more time, I am going to lose my mind.

HOW are these people even finalists?!?!?!?!??! Let alone in the top 5!?!?!?!?!?

Oy.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I hope the dial idol results are spot on this week!


I would definitely switch the bottom two. All and all, big bag of meh this week. 

I can see Syesha on Broadway or in a musical movie. I think that she would irritate people a lot less in that setting. Brooke is turning into a one trick pony with her piano thing, though it is a VERY good trick.
Somehow, I would hate for David Cook to win this just because the AI croonies would ruin his first album. They'd force him to put pop ballads or stuff like that, whereas he could do a great rock album and have a great carreer IMO if he finished second or third.

I'm not even mentionning baby David cause we get so irritated with him now that we just FF over his performance. Same for Jason, he is just sooooo boring.



Spoiler



I think that Jason has to go. He does not give a rat's a-- about doing anything good on the show anymore. He's like every guy I hear on the subway or on the street corner, playing the guitar and not signing really well. I don't get the love he gets.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Syesha is unbelievably smokin' hot.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> :up::up::up:


you forgot a few  She was the best of a bad night.

I can't stand watching Cook and his smug azz perform. I know I'm not alone in this thinking - or am I? Maybe if he shaved and combed his hair but how do you perform a personality change?

there is not one performer I would pay to listen to their music - I would pay to see Syesha perform.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

I wonder if Paula already has her notes of how the contestants will perform next week


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I can't stand watching Cook and his smug azz perform. I know I'm not alone in this thinking - or am I?


Wow, I don't see him as smug in any way, shape or form. If anything, he comes across as quite humble.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> :up::up::up:


Amen, brother. When they cut down to the top 24, I told a guy in my office there was one girl who I thought was a total babe. He said he'd watch and see if he could guess who it was. He correctly chose Syesha. I like her straight hair version, but in the Diana Ross hairdo, she is stunning.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Syesha is a hottie with a body. Wow.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> ... I would pay to see Syesha perform.


Music?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> so, thats that. Simon thinks Syesha is in trouble.


As Simon said last week when he gave Carly a good comment and later said it was the kiss of death...
He said Syesha was in trouble to get her some votes.
That's what I think.

I haven't been a Syesha fan, but I think she's gotten better over time and is definitely a better singer and performer than Brooke or Jason and deserves to be in the top 3 (only now that Carly is gone).


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

What's the deal with Syesha performing barefoot every week? It's getting old.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

who looks at her feet - much better parts to fixate on


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

kh92463 said:


> What's the deal with Syesha performing barefoot every week? It's getting old.


I disagree. Syesha and Brooke should always be barefoot


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Maybe if he shaved and combed his hair but how do you perform a personality change?


You do realize how . . . "old mannish" this sounds right? Especially when put in the context of a modern day music performer?


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

kh92463 said:


> What's the deal with Syesha performing barefoot every week? It's getting old.


I think Syesha and Brooke have a similar problem - neither one is comfortable in heels, and it makes their performances when wearing heels look very stiff. Syesha deals with it by performing barefoot. Brooke sits at the piano or sits on a stool to play the guitar. If she were to stand up in the heels she wears, she'd look like she was teetering around.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Tsiehta said:


> You do realize how . . . "old mannish" this sounds right? Especially when put in the context of a modern day music performer?


I call them as I see them  (what wrong with being old?)


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

coolpenguin said:


> I agree! I don't see how great he is! This is possibly my least favorite week of Idol since it's been on. You know, there have been a lot of weeks this season that I really haven't enjoyed. I think their themes have been pretty bad. I think the execution has been even worse.
> 
> GO DAVID COOK!


+1 This has been really lousy year for AI and BB. Both shows have been a train wreck. Just like BB, I don't really care who wins, I just want the show over. Is it bad luck picking the contestants or have the shows run their course?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I would not mind seeing David Cook win.

At least he brings something a little fresh to the table.

And I do think Sayesha should set her sights at Broadway - musical theater would be perfect for her, and I think she would be thrilled if that was her career path.

The rest of them are either boring or sucky, IMO.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I can't stand watching Cook and his smug azz perform. I know I'm not alone in this thinking - or am I? Maybe if he shaved and combed his hair but how do you perform a personality change?


He's only smug-looking when he's actually singing. At all other times, he's quite humble. That's because he's an alternative rock singer and smug is part of the act.

Everyone says Chris Daughtry was freed from the corporate influence and got to do songs he wanted to do. Do people really think his album is all that independent and non-corporate? The songs are all very poppy and radio-friendly. They're good, which Idol songs aren't always, but sometimes are (see Carrie Underwood). I think he's had plenty of influence from Clive Davis. He just happened to get lucky to not be stuck with the schlock Bo Bice had to put out on his first album.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kh92463 said:


> What's the deal with Syesha performing barefoot every week? It's getting old.


at least she finally has decent looking hair!

and please turn down the background singers...when they overwhelm the singer it sounds terrible. :down:


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

glad to see more people jumping on the syesha is hot and syesha can sing bandwagon!!!

FF jason castro. have never done that before. will be doing it more often, until he's gone. i usually like the trainwrecks... but he's just DULL.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

This week David Cook has been doing too many rock vocal cliches, like poor anunciation of lyrics and that stone-faced look at the mic. When it comes to Neil Diamond songs, that comes across as contrived.

So, I hope Syesha wins if she continues to not suck. I doubt it.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> I think Syesha and Brooke have a similar problem - neither one is comfortable in heels, and it makes their performances when wearing heels look very stiff. Syesha deals with it by performing barefoot. Brooke sits at the piano or sits on a stool to play the guitar. If she were to stand up in the heels she wears, she'd look like she was teetering around.


also, just fyi, Brooke specifically mentioned one week that she can't play the piano pedals with heels. Why is why she goes barefoot at the piano but has the heels handy to put on at the end of the song.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I can't see the star quality in any of these people.

I don't think this year they found the best talent out there.

Jason needs to leave, now. I can't stand looking at him when he sings. They were all pretty [Simon Cowell] forgettable [/Simon] last night

I hate to say it, but I think it's gonna be a David vs. David finale.

Oy.

deb


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

jlb said:


> I will continue to pimp again for Styx. We need a Styx night. . . .
> Now that would be good TV.


Can't stand Styx, but I'd pay a lot of money to see the "group song" on elimination night be Mr. Roboto!


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Not sure if anyone said this yet but Paula's crash and burn was probably due to her having one of her many "Paula moments" and commented on the second song that we hadn't heard yet but she did hear because she sat through the dress rehearsal and knew what was coming...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

crazywater said:


> Not sure if anyone said this yet but Paula's crash and burn was probably due to her her having one of the many "Paula moments" and commented on the second song that we hadn't heard yet but she did hear because she sat through the dress rehearsal and knew what was coming...


I think that's what happened. Either that, or she really was reading her notes on David Cook and applying them to Jason Castro, like she said.

In any event, at the beginning of the show, Seacrest said we'd hear from the judges after the second performances. Then, after the first round, he goes to the judges for quick comments. It didn't look or sound like the post-first-round commentary was planned. I think he threw Paula a curveball and she wasn't ready.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> And I do think Sayesha should set her sights at Broadway - musical theater would be perfect for her, and I think she would be thrilled if that was her career path.


The strange thing about that is, the singers who audition with Broadway-style songs usually don't even get to go to Hollywood, and the excuse is usually something like, "We're not looking for (that kind of singing)."

-- Don


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

aindik said:


> I think that's what happened. Either that, or she really was reading her notes on David Cook and applying them to Jason Castro, like she said.


That doesn't make sense because she started to tell Stonerboy she didn't think he was pushing hard enough for the top 4 in his second song. Then after she made her comment about applying Cook's comments to Stonerboy, she went on to tell Cook she thought he was great.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anubis said:


> That doesn't make sense because she started to tell Stonerboy she didn't think he was pushing hard enough for the top 4 in his second song. Then after she made her comment about applying Cook's comments to Stonerboy, she went on to tell Cook she thought he was great.


I read on realityblurred.com that was the case, she was reading her comments from rehearsal. By saying she was applying cook's comments on jason was probably just a way quick way to cover her butt. We all know she isn't very quick on her feet.


----------



## DaveSt (Apr 7, 2008)

Yuck. Bring back Dolly Parton night.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone know what the theme is supposed to be for next week's show?

--Debbie


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Anyone know what the theme is supposed to be for next week's show?
> 
> --Debbie


I am hoping it is "Drop the Dead Weight" night...


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I just heard on the radio that Ryan Seacrest explained on his radio show that the TV stations were getting mad that AI was always running over so they had to squeeze everything in the one hour mark. They were also making the night up on the fly and were literally doing the show from minute to minute and were changing things so they could keep it on time. I definately don't blame Paula on this one. It was easy to see how she was confused. She gets confused on good nights, so I think I'll give her a pass on that one.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

ADG said:


> Wow, I don't see him as smug in any way, shape or form. If anything, he comes across as quite humble.


To me he comes across as having given up and not caring about what happens anymore. Big case of WhatEver for me


----------



## VCD (Apr 22, 2008)

jlb said:


> I don't get the love for Baby David. I just don't think his voice is that great.
> 
> I don't think it was great. Clearly, the judges want him to win since they must feel be the most moldable and sellable......
> 
> Oh shoot....back to work......


The best that can be said for him is that he sings on pitch. But his voice is far from great, annoying actually. Would I buy his music? Absolutely not.


----------



## VCD (Apr 22, 2008)

stalemate said:


> I love how Brooke wrote lyrics on her palm for a song where she played piano.


That was so she could check them right before going on, not during the performance.


----------



## VCD (Apr 22, 2008)

aindik said:


> You knew it was bad when Simon was trying to help Paula through it instead of making fun of her.


The audience laughed at Paula for taking so long to realize her mistake. Randy and Simon were embarrassed for her.


----------



## VCD (Apr 22, 2008)

Jesda said:


> Archuleta is an annoying little toad who needs to go back to 8th grade choir.


Bingo, I would never buy his music, the quality of his voice is irritating, although on pitch.


----------



## VCD (Apr 22, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> I thought the whole lot of 'em were boring.
> 
> Further proof that these mentored/theme nights need to go so the contestants can sing songs that remotely resemble the type music they intend to perform post Idol.


Let them choose any song they want. GET RID OF THE THEMES. I would say that 1,000 times if I thought the shows producers would hear me.

The show would be so much better without themes.


----------



## VCD (Apr 22, 2008)

Anubis said:


> Stonerboy


So I am not the only one who thinks Jason's demeanor shows that he does too much drugs.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Wait, he does drugs?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I left the TV on after the local news this evening, and Entertainment Tonight was on. Paula said that apparently the decision not to critique the contestants after each of their first performances was made, or at least announced to the judges, after the show had already started. A producer slipped in during Ryan's opening monologue and let them know quietly. She said that she started scribbling down notes, and said that she wrote Jason's name twice, once for Jason's real performance and once for David's performance. (She said that the other judges were also confused, trying to keep straight who went in what order.)

Elsewhere, I've read reports from those who attended the rehearsal performances that say, as usual, none of the judges were in attendance, so Paula was likely not basing her rambling review on those performances.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

They've referenced in the past that someone was better in rehearsal, so maybe they are not in their chairs but they still watch the rehearsal.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

JFriday said:


> They've referenced in the past that someone was better in rehearsal, so maybe they are not in their chairs but they still watch the rehearsal.


I think I've read that Paula is usually at dress rehearsal but Simon makes it his business not to be there because he thinks it colors his judgment.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, in this case, apparently none of the judges were there. Paula popped in before the rehearsal officially started to greet the crowd, but she quickly popped out before the rehearsal runthrough started. (I suppose the fact that she was in the studio complex means she could have been watching on closed circuit.)

Other posts I read say that they usually have stand-in judges for the rehearsals, and the real judges are never there. *shrug*


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

VCD said:


> So I am not the only one who thinks Jason's demeanor shows that he does too much drugs.


Like... whoa.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

VCD said:


> The audience laughed at Paula for taking so long to realize her mistake. Randy and Simon were embarrassed for her.


No one seemed to notice or comment on the fact that Paula called Syesha "Brook"


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

scsiguy72 said:


> No one seemed to notice or comment on the fact that Paula called Syesha "Brook"


No one here? Or on the show? It's been noted a number of times in this thread.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

thudtrain said:


> No one here? Or on the show? It's been noted a number of times in this thread.


Really? OK I will take your word for it, I was reading through the last 5 pages pretty fast. I don't think anyone on the show said anything.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> (I suppose the fact that she was in the studio complex means she could have been watching on closed circuit.)


ok, i'll admit it.  I watched an oprah a few weeks ago with simon, and he gave a tour of the stage, back stage, and his trailer, and he said there was a tv for him to watch the rehearsals. who knows if he actually watches them. anyway...
on the results show, paula still didn't do a good job of explaining... oh, doh, ok, i'll admit that I watched ET yesterday, where she does an after the show interview in her limo... and kept blaming it on being just a crazy show.

ok, i'm done divulging all my guilty pleasure shows.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Big bag o' suck!!!

Neil Diamind has such a unique voice that only he can sing Coming to America. If anyone should have sang it, I think David Cook would have been the closest. I hated Baby David's rendition of it.

I thought Syesha's second song was good.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, I really, really detested David A's rendition as well, and was disillusioned that the judges spoke so well about him after that meat slaughtering he did.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

There apparently is a lot more to David A than we see on television. Even Neil Diamond refered to him as 'a prodigy' several times.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Philly Bill said:


> There apparently is a lot more to David A than we see on television. Even Neil Diamond refered to him as 'a prodigy' several times.


The first time _anyone_ hears him sing it sounds as if he has a great voice. Then upon viewing repeated performances you begin to realize that he has only one speed- slow inspirational ballads. He is emotionally devoid while singing, has terrible affectations such as lip licking and squinting. He can't speak a coherent sentence. And during each and every critique he looks as if he thinks he is going to be beaten if he hasn't delivered the performance of a lifetime.
IMO his stage Dad has nearly destroyed the poor child. He needs to go be a kid for a few years then resume his career when he is able to do it alone, and leave Dad home to muse on just how he screwed things up so badly.


----------

